# Bodymax CF820 Functional Trainer Dual Adjustable Pulley



## shanew48 (Nov 20, 2014)

Have one question about theBodymax CF820 Functional Trainer Dual Adjustable Pulley, am very close to purchasing for £900 but wanted to get advise on here before I go through with buying. does it have 72kg weight on each side as stated? just wondered as I have read that on some cable crossovers it can be misleading and it turns out to be a 2 to 1 ratio, meaning that it turns out to only be half of the stated weight, so 36kg instead of the 72kg stated? does anyone know if this is the case with the Bodymax CF820 Functional Trainer Dual Adjustable Pulley? Would be really helpful to hear back from anyone who owns or has used this particular cable machine, I think it doesn't seem a bad price for what it is?

Here it is: http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf820-dual-adjustable-pulley-with-2-x-160lb-cast-stacks.php


----------

